# el/la alerta



## Mirelia

Amigos:

Entiendo que el sustantivo femenino "alerta" admite los artículos de ambos géneros. Quisiera saber si estoy en lo correcto. En ese caso, les agradeceré también me proporcionen algún diccionario u otro tipo de fuente que me permita fundamentar esta posición, pues yo misma no he podido encontrarlo.

Muchas gracias por anticipado, 

Mirelia


----------



## dexterciyo

> Como sustantivo [...] *se usa en ambos géneros, con predominio del femenino*: «Aunque sea yo el único que denuncie lo que está pasando, tengo que dar el alerta a los cubanos» (Matos Noche [Cuba 2002]); «Muchas voces [...] han dado la alerta pidiendo reducir el despilfarro mundial de energía» (Butteler Ecología [Perú 1996]); «El campo murciano y las tierras aledañas viven una vez más la zozobra de una alerta extrema y el peligro de nuevas inundaciones» (Abc [Esp.] 14.10.86).



Del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas.

En España, se usa exclusivamente la forma en femenino.


----------



## la_machy

Hasta donde sé, en México, también. Sólo en femenino.


Saludos


----------



## Mirelia

¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Miguel8238

hola amigos, quisiera saber cual es correcto ¨la alerta ó el alerta?¨ me parece que ¨la alerta¨está bien, pero cuando chequeé por el google surgieron muchas escrituras de ¨el alerta¨. entonces ahora si me han confundido. favor expliquenme sobre esto.... muchas gracias


----------



## Dlyons

Miguel8238 said:


> hola amigos, quisiera saber cual es correcto ¨la alerta ó el alerta?¨ me parece que ¨la alerta¨está bien, pero cuando chequeé por el google surgieron muchas escrituras de ¨el alerta¨. entonces ahora si me han confundido. favor expliquenme sobre esto.... muchas gracias



Como sustantivo [...] *se usa en ambos géneros, con predominio del femenino*
«Aunque sea yo el único que denuncie lo que está pasando, tengo que dar el alerta a los cubanos» (Matos Noche [*Cuba *2002])
«Muchas voces [...] han dado la alerta pidiendo reducir el despilfarro mundial de energía» (Butteler Ecología [*Perú *1996])
«El campo murciano y las tierras aledañas viven una vez más la zozobra de una alerta extrema y el peligro de nuevas inundaciones» (Abc [*Esp*.] 14.10.86).

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=alerta


En España, me parece que se usa sólo en femenino - a pesar del enlace siguiente 
http://www.diariodeburgos.es/notici...rta/nieve/B7B7185B-1A64-968D-597EE6CCC79AF973


----------



## coquis14

Diría que en Argentina lo usamos sólo en masculino , tal vez para evitar cacofonía ,pero veo en el diccionario y por la opinión de otros usuarios que se usa muy comunmente en femenino.

Saludos


----------



## Alejandro Milián

bueno, depende del contexto en que se utilize.
ella, la alerta de que vendrá pronto.
él, le alerta de la llegada del ciclón.
También puede ser un sinónimo de Atalaya, que eran como los Alertas del Imperio Griego y Romano.
EL ALERTA DIO ORDENES DE GUERRA.


----------



## Agró

coquis14 said:


> Diría que en Argentina lo usamos sólo en masculino , tal vez para evitar cacofonía ,pero veo en el diccionario y por la opinión de otros usuarios que se usa muy comunmente en femenino.
> 
> Saludos


En España, sólo en femenino (*la alerta*), y no para evitar la cacofonía, sino porque, según el DRAE, es nombre femenino. Si hubiera que evitar la cacofonía con cada palabra que empieza por a- átona, tendríamos que decir:
*el acción
*el ablación
*el alegría

No se trata, pues, de cacofonía, sino del género de la palabra.


----------



## Dlyons

coquis14 said:


> Diría que en Argentina lo usamos sólo en masculino , tal vez para evitar cacofonía ,pero veo en el diccionario y por la opinión de otros usuarios que se usa muy comunmente en femenino.
> 
> Saludos



Lo más normal en Argentina es el masculino (23.000)
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&num=100&q="el+alerta"+site:*.ar&btnG=Search&lr=lang_es

Pero se ve el feminino también (5.400) [= una cuarta]
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...hts=&as_occt=any&cr=&as_nlo=&as_nhi=&safe=off

p.ej. "Sigue la alerta por tormentas ..."


----------



## Naticruz

El DUE dice que es femenino:

*alerta* (del it. _all’erta)_

adv. _(Estar, Poner)_ *Vigilando con cuidado: ‘Usted estará alerta para que nadie salga de la casa. Yo estaré alerta por si se publica el aviso’. 
5 f. Estado de vigilancia: ‘Estar en alerta’.

Saludos


----------



## swift

coquis14 said:


> Diría que en Argentina lo usamos sólo en masculino [...]



No sé si ese "el" es masculino...

En todo caso, "la alerta" pero "él alerta". 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Miguel8238

si amigos, pero según mi juicio, cuando la "a" no es átona no necesitamos cambiar su artículo. entonces la palabra "agua" tiene la "a" de acentuación pues la cambiamos su artículo a ¨el¨ , el agua, pero en este caso la ¨a¨ de la palabra ¨alerta¨no es átona, pues creo que no debemos decir "el alerta" sino "la alerta" según la regla del español.....

pues quién puede asegurarme el uso？

saludos


----------



## Agró

Miguel8238 said:


> si amigos, pero segun mi juicio, cuando la "a" no es atona no necesitamos cambiar su artículo. entonces la palabra "agua" tiene la "a" de acentuación pues la cambiamos su artículo a ¨el¨ , el agua, pero en este caso la ¨a¨ de la palabra ¨alerta¨ es átona, pues creo que no debemos decir el alerta sino la alerta segun la regla del español.....
> 
> pues quién puede asegurarme el uso？
> 
> saludos



Es justo como has dicho.

El *a*gua (*a* tónica; femenino)
La *a*legría (*a* átona; femenino)


----------



## eduardoguevara

Miguel8238 said:


> si amigos, pero según mi juicio, cuando la "a" no es átona no necesitamos cambiar su artículo. entonces la palabra "agua" tiene la "a" de acentuación pues la cambiamos su artículo a ¨el¨ , el agua, pero en este caso la ¨a¨ de la palabra ¨alerta¨no es átona, pues creo que no debemos decir "el alerta" sino "la alerta" según la regla del español.....
> 
> pues quién puede asegurarme el uso？
> 
> saludos


 
La "a" de alerta ¿no es átona?


----------



## ensaimada

Hola,

'Alerta' es una palabra femenina. 
El uso del artículo masculino no es, por tanto, posible. Ni siquiera está justificado por la 'cacofonía' ya que la primera 'a' no es tónica, que es cuando se da aquel caso y que produce el cambio el género del determinante.

carmen


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues eso, la /*a*/ átona de *alerta* no pide el artículo en la forma del masculino. El original italiano *all'erta* significaría literalmente 'a la levantada', o dicho más castizamente, '¡arriba!, ¡despertad!, ¡a despertarse!'. *Erta* (la acción de levantarse, antiguo participio pasado latino de _*erigere*_, 'ponerse en pie, pararse? es una forma femenina. De ahí que, al ser _átona_ la /*a*/ inicial, en español en singular usemos regularmente la forma femenina del artículo. Las formas con *el* son analógicas de las formas legítimas con /*a*/ _tónica_ que, en sólo en singular y nunca en plural, usan por eufonía la forma masculina del artículo.
De todas maneras el uso de *alerta* tiende a la adverbialidad de sus orígenes italianos y es mucho más común y más antiguo su uso adverbial (_estar, seguir, quedar, dormir, comer, vivir *alerta*_), y también su derivado verbal *alertar*. Su uso como sustantivo creo que es más moderno, sobre todo en su actual extensión de uso.


----------



## Ushuaia

ensaimada said:


> 'Alerta' es una palabra femenina.
> El uso del artículo masculino no es, por tanto, posible.



Sin embargo, en algunas regiones se dice "el alerta", como recoge el DRAE  al final de su definición (el destacado es mío): "U. t. c. s. *m*."

La forma correcta, creo yo, depende del uso predominante en la región. En Argentina estamos más acostumbrados a los alertas que a las alertas; ahora mismo se suceden en los medios noticias de "alerta meteorológico", frase que también le gana tres a uno en google a su contraparte femenina (será que el tiempo está lluvioso por acá... y que en otros lugares lo dicen de otra manera).


----------



## Trencalòs

Hola Miguel8238

Ésta es una de las tantas palabras cuyo género cambia según la región dende la escuches. Hay lugares donde se dice "el alerta" y otros "la alerta", y esto también lo reflejan los diccionarios que ya te han citado los foreros.

Otra cosa es lo que planteas respecto a la "a" inicial. Eso sólo es aplicable a una *palabra femenina que comienza con "a" tónica*, y no tiene nada que ver con "el /la alerta", ya que la sílaba tónica de alerta no es la "a". Sí vale, en cambio, el ejmplo del "agua". En este caso se debe decir "el agua" y no "la agua".
Otros ejemplos: el alma, el aura, el águila, etc. 

Saludos


----------



## ensaimada

Hola Ushuaia ,

Pues si tú eres argentino/a, sabrás mejor que yo cómo se usa por esos lares la palabra.
Realmente, es cierto que la lengua puede variar mucho dependiendo de la zona (ya, sólo en el 'pequeño' territorio español, tenemos multitud de variantes del estándar). Por aquí podemos dominar nuestro uso pero el de zonas lejanas o a cuya variante estamos poco acostumbrados/as es difícil conocer sus usos más allá de los que se han extendido o que incluso se han convertido en tópicos. Mi referencia siempre es el castellano estándar, y ahí, 'alerta' es siempre femenino (de hecho, si un/a alumno/a aquí, aunque sea sudamericano/a, escribe la palabra como masculina, dado que el modelo académico que seguimos es el estándar, lo puntuaría como incorrecto).

¡Cada día se aprende algo más!

Gracias,

carmen


----------



## ampurdan

*NOTA DEL MODERADOR:

Por favor, absténganse de hablar de ciertos usos como propios del "castellano estándar" cuando puedan dar a entender que el castellano o español de un determinado lugar es el modelo a seguir en otros, gracias.*


----------



## ampurdan

Hola, el uso viene recogido en el DPD:

"*2.* Como sustantivo, con los sentidos de ‘aviso o llamada de atención para prevenirse ante un posible riesgo o daño’ y ‘situación de vigilancia o atención, especialmente en prevención de un posible riesgo o daño’, *se usa en ambos géneros, con predominio del femenino*: _«Aunque sea yo el único que denuncie lo que está pasando, tengo que dar el alerta a los cubanos»_ (Matos _Noche_ [Cuba 2002]); _«Muchas voces _[...]_ han dado la alerta pidiendo reducir el despilfarro mundial de energía»_ (Butteler _Ecología_ [Perú 1996]); _«El campo murciano y las tierras aledañas viven una vez más la zozobra de una alerta extrema y el peligro de nuevas inundaciones»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 14.10.86)".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sigo diciendo que el uso de _el_ con _alerta_ es secundario, de origen analógico y, por tanto, no correcto a nivel diastrático en la norma culta, aunque diatópicamente pueda ser correcto su uso en un idiolecto dado. El ejemplo cubano en la lengua escrita que presenta la RAE no deja de ser un "color" estilístico en la prosa del autor. Pero es objeto de comentario filológico por su rareza y extrañeza. Este tipo de desviaciones de la norma de origen analógico no causan la extrañeza del solecismo crudo, pero sólo son justificables a nivel estilístico y por tanto no admisibles en el español estándar, entendiendo esto como el mínimo denominador común en el grado cero de la escritura (no necesariamente en el uso hablado, más flexible) que procuramos no preterir las personas con estudios. Por tanto _el alerta_ no dejará de ser un más o menos usado modo lingüístico, muy minoritario con respecto a la forma con el artículo propio de su género femenino, perfectamente legítimo en el habla, a nivel coloquial, y siempre circunscrito a un territorio, _la alerta_, por motivos ya antes aludidos, seguirá siendo la forma estándar y la deseable y esperada en contextos lingüísticos formales.


----------



## ampurdan

En cuanto al registro, creo que su uso en la prensa rioplatense, como han comentado otros foreros de esos lugares y como queda claro consultando la misma prensa, descarta la posibilidad de que no forme parte de la norma culta.

En cuanto la variedad regional, además, el uso del masculino si bien se puede concentrar más en el Cono Sur, no es exclusivo de ahí. Autores españoles como Valle Inclán o Blasco Ibáñez lo han usado en un pasado no muy lejano y otros autores de otras latitudes, como Álvaro Mutis, lo han usado más recientemente. También se puede encontrar en la prensa de otros lugares. He aquí unos ejemplos que puedes encontrar en el corpus lingüístico en línea de la RAE:

"Chávez aclaró que están equivocados quienes piensan que anda buscando cooperadores incondicionales porque él prefiere la crítica y *el alerta* a tiempo, aunque siempre exige completa lealtad y disposición sin reserva a la lucha". _El Universal _Venezuela, 2000.

"Igualmente, las autoridades descontinuaron *el alerta* de tormenta tropical para las islas del nordeste del Caribe desde Anguilla hacia el sur" _Diario de Yucatán_ México, 1996.

En fin, como decía el DPD: "se usan ambos géneros, con predominio del femenino". No veo donde está la base para expulsar "el alerta" de la norma culta o del estándar de los lugares donde se usa. Con mayor razón se podrían expulsar algunas expresiones aceptables en España que resultan chocantes en otros países.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> En cuanto al registro, creo que su uso en la prensa rioplatense, como han comentado otros foreros de esos lugares y como queda claro consultando la misma prensa, descarta la posibilidad de que no forme parte de la norma culta.


¿La prensa norma culta? Y el uso en literatura puede explicarse por valores descriptivos o estilísticos en los poquísimos autores que lo usen, porque el solecismo _el alerta_ existe, eso nadie lo duda, y, por tanto es susceptible de ser usado. 
Pero de ahí a hacer norma culta el uso periodístico del idioma va un trecho.


----------



## Misao chan

"la Señal de alerta"
"Den el alerta a todos"

Aqui por chile se usa mas la alerta, pero con contextos referentes a sonidos o avisos se usa "el" y con imagenes como señales "la"



Esto me recuerda tambien leyendo otros usuarios, El computador, La computadora, cuando lei al respecto, se decia, que normalmente, los hombres decian el y las mujeres la cosa que me dio risa supongo q era broma.


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, por supuesto que los medios forman parte de la norma culta; si no, los lingüistas no les dedicarían crítica seria cuando usan mal el idioma, ni la RAE ofrecería retazos de prensa precisamente como ejemplo de norma culta. La misma RAE, el uso periodístico y el literario avalan "el alerta", así como el testimonio de varios miembros del foro.

En cambio, que "el alerta" sea agramatical, impropio del uso culto o sea un solecismo es algo que está absolutamente por demostrar.


----------



## Ushuaia

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿La prensa norma culta? Y el uso en literatura puede explicarse por valores descriptivos o estilísticos en los poquísimos autores que lo usen, porque el solecismo _el alerta_ existe, eso nadie lo duda, y, por tanto es susceptible de ser usado.
> Pero de ahí a hacer norma culta el uso periodístico del idioma va un trecho.



Intrigada por este tema, encontré --además de usos literarios cuya única explicación es que el autor habla y escribe así-- "el alerta" en textos universitarios y de revistas culturales. Mario Benedetti, César Vallejo, Beatriz Sarlo en su revista _Punto de vista_ (tan culta, que su público estaba compuesto casi íntegramente por intelectuales), estudiosos de la Universidad de Buenos Aires en sus trabajos usan "el alerta". 

Concuerdo con ampurdan: la norma culta cambia de región en región. En la región rioplatense, por lo menos, "el alerta" no es un solecismo sino la forma más habitual en todos los registros.


----------



## Miguel8238

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿La prensa norma culta? Y el uso en literatura puede explicarse por valores descriptivos o estilísticos en los poquísimos autores que lo usen, porque el solecismo _el alerta_ existe, eso nadie lo duda, y, por tanto es susceptible de ser usado.
> Pero de ahí a hacer norma culta el uso periodístico del idioma va un trecho.


 
Hola, es verdad que hay una explicación racional del uso de ¨la alerta¨(según reglas de cambios de artículos ante sílaba tónica de ¨a¨ ), pero no hay una explicación racional del uso de ¨el alerta¨. A mi parecer que nadie puede justificarse en decir ¨el alerta¨ y que me diga que esto es como una regla universal del castellano, porque nadie tiene la base apoyada por la regla fundamental. No se trata del uso en cada región sino se trata del uso de acuerdo con la regla gramática que es más acreditada.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Una puntualización: no debemos confundir norma _culta_ con norma _estándar_.


----------



## Trencalòs

Miguel8238 said:


> *Hola, es verdad que hay una explicación racional del uso de ¨la alerta¨(según reglas de cambios de artículos ante sílaba tónica de ¨a¨ ?????),* pero no hay una explicación racional del uso de ¨el alerta¨. A mi parecer que nadie puede justificarse en decir ¨el alerta¨ y que me diga que esto es como una regla universal del castellano, porque nadie tiene la base apoyada por la regla fundamental. No se trata del uso en cada región sino se trata del uso de acuerdo con la regla gramática que es más acreditada.


 
Hola Miguel, 
Hay una regla gramatical que obliga al uso del artículo masculino "el" en los sustantivos comunes femeninos que comienzan con "*a* *tónica*" (por ejemplo el águila, el agua, el ama de llaves, etc.)
En un mensaje anterior he intentado explicarte que *esta regla* del cambio de artículo *no es aplicable* *a "alerta"* porque la "a" de alerta no es tónica.

Por lo tanto, la pretendida "explicación racional" del uso de "el alerta", no es tal (y mucho menos aduciendo la aplicación de una regla gramatical que no es aplicable a este caso).

Conclusión: no existe una "explicación racional" para aplicarle un género a un sustantivo común, nosotros inventamos el género para referirnos a ellos. De hecho, los géneros varían de una lengua a otra, y hay lenguas que no le otorgan género a los sustantivos. La única explicación es la que surge de la gramática de cada lengua y de las reglas que ésta impone para cada caso: femenino, masculino o invariable (cuando el género femenino y masculino se aceptan para el mismo sustantivo, como es el caso de "alerta").

Saludos


----------



## elmg

ampurdan said:


> No veo donde está la base para expulsar "el alerta" de la norma culta o del estándar de los lugares donde se usa. Con mayor razón se podrían expulsar algunas expresiones aceptables en España que resultan chocantes en otros países.


 
 Acuerdo totalmente.


----------



## Miguel8238

Agró said:


> En España, sólo en femenino (*la alerta*), y no para evitar la cacofonía, sino porque, según el DRAE, es nombre femenino. Si hubiera que evitar la cacofonía con cada palabra que empieza por a- átona, tendríamos que decir:
> *el acción
> *el ablación
> *el alegría
> 
> No se trata, pues, de cacofonía, sino del género de la palabra.


 
gracias, me parece que tu comentario es muy razonable que se trata de la regla gramática en lugar de la costumbre...


----------



## Aviador

Trencalòs said:


> Hola Miguel,
> Hay una regla gramatical que obliga al uso del artículo masculino "el" en los sustantivos comunes femeninos que comienzan con "*a* *tónica*" (por ejemplo el águila, el agua, el ama de llaves, etc.) [...]



Me parece que lo correcto es decir que a los sustantivos de género femenino que comienzan por /a/ tónica les corresponde *una forma especial del artículo femenino* (_el_) que sólo coincide en grafía con el masculino _el_.
Ya se ha comentado antes esto. Por ejemplo, en el hilo Un o una aura?, mensaje #21.

Saludos.


----------



## ampurdan

Miguel8238 said:


> gracias, me parece que tu comentario es muy razonable que se trata de la regla gramática en lugar de la costumbre...



En lo que concierne al género de las palabras, no hay más regla gramática que la costumbre, Miguel.

La regla de escribir el artículo femenino como "el" frente a "a" tónica no tiene nada que ver con la discusión de este hilo; porque la gente que escribe "el alerta" no es que hagan una mala interpretación de esa regla y la apliquen a una "a" átona, es que para ellos "alerta" es tan masculino como "anagrama", "planeta", "fantasma" o "el Aconcagua".

Decimos, "el agua", pero "el agua bendita", "la preciosa agua", porque agua es femenino.

Quienes dicen "el alerta", no dicen (o no deberían decir los que sí lo hacen) "*el alerta meteorológica", sino "el alerta meteorológico", porque para ellos "alerta" es masculino.

Que son más los que escriben "la alerta", sí; pero de ahí no se sigue que "el alerta" sea agramatical o no pertenezca al estándar o norma culta.

Se trata de lo que la RAE llama un "sustantivo ambiguo en cuanto al género" (como _el/la armazón, el/la dracma, el/la vodka_, _el/la tanga, el/la pijama_, etc.). Por supuesto que la persona que utilice esas palabras y el contexto marcarán lo más indicado en cada ocasión, pero ello no significa que alguna de las dos opciones necesariamente no tenga que formar parte del estándar (aunque podría ser que así fuera, como en el caso de _el/la calor_).

Para un estudiante sería mucho más claro que existiera una sola respuesta y que la norma culta no ofreciera más que una posibilidad, pero la realidad no es esa, el estándar de un determinado país ofrece varias posibilidades y de país a país el estándar puede variar.


----------



## Trencalòs

Aviador said:


> Me parece que lo correcto es decir que a los sustantivos de género femenino que comienzan por /a/ tónica les corresponde *una forma especial del artículo femenino* (_el_) que sólo coincide en grafía con el masculino _el_.
> Ya se ha comentado antes esto. Por ejemplo, en el hilo Un o una aura?, mensaje #21.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Es verdad, Aviador, ha sido un error mío. Recordaba la norma del uso de "el" en este caso, pero no así su fundamentación:



"Conviene recordar que las formas _el_ y _un_ que combinan con palabras femeninas que empiezan por _a (ha)_ tónicas son históricamente femeninas, pues proceden de los femeninos latinos _illam_ (> ell> el(a)), _unam _(> un(a)).(...)" 

[Gómez Torrego, L.: _Manual de español correcto._ Madrid: Arco/Libros, 1991, vol. 2, pp. 39 y 41]


----------



## Miguel8238

ampurdan said:


> En lo que concierne al género de las palabras, no hay más regla gramática que la costumbre, Miguel.
> 
> La regla de escribir el artículo femenino como "el" frente a "a" tónica no tiene nada que ver con la discusión de este hilo; porque la gente que escribe "el alerta" no es que hagan una mala interpretación de esa regla y la apliquen a una "a" átona, es que para ellos "alerta" es tan masculino como "anagrama", "planeta", "fantasma" o "el Aconcagua".
> 
> Decimos, "el agua", pero "el agua bendita", "la preciosa agua", porque agua es femenino.
> 
> Quienes dicen "el alerta", no dicen (o no deberían decir los que sí lo hacen) "*el alerta meteorológica", sino "el alerta meteorológico", porque para ellos "alerta" es masculino.
> 
> Que son más los que escriben "la alerta", sí; pero de ahí no se sigue que "el alerta" sea agramatical o no pertenezca al estándar o norma culta.
> 
> Se trata de lo que la RAE llama un "sustantivo ambiguo en cuanto al género" (como _el/la armazón, el/la dracma, el/la vodka_, _el/la tanga, el/la pijama_, etc.). Por supuesto que la persona que utilice esas palabras y el contexto marcarán lo más indicado en cada ocasión, pero ello no significa que alguna de las dos opciones necesariamente no tenga que formar parte del estándar (aunque podría ser que así fuera, como en el caso de _el/la calor_).
> 
> Para un estudiante sería mucho más claro que existiera una sola respuesta y que la norma culta no ofreciera más que una posibilidad, pero la realidad no es esa, el estándar de un determinado país ofrece varias posibilidades y de país a país el estándar puede variar.


 
Gracias Ampurdan, pero yo lo que quería preguntar tiene su propia razón. porque cuando se trata de participar en una prueba de Español, deberé escribir con lo más explicado por la gramática que lo acostumbrado, verdad? dado que todas las dos formas se utilizan en España y países hispanoamericanos. y además, cuando hablo de la regla estoy hablando de la regla que nos adoctrina como norma por los libros y diccionarios. Y estoy hablando de palabras con primera letra ¨a¨ tónica o átona. No se trata de palabras como fantasma etc, porque palabras como ¨fantasma¨ se registran en los diccionarios que son masculinos, entonces pensaremos razonable usar ¨el¨ en vez de ¨la¨, pero palabras como ¨alerta¨ se registran como femenino, y cuando participe en una prueba oficial española,  qué forma me sugerirías que eligiera yo? el alerta o la alerta? nadie sabe de donde viene el profesor que calificará el papel de examen y qué costumbre(sobre el alerta y la alerta) tiene?


----------



## ampurdan

Veo que he fracasado en mi explicación: olvídate de "fantasma" pues, fíjate en "anagrama" que es palabra *masculina* que empieza por "a" y termina por "a" igual que "alerta" lo espara algunos. Aquí la regla de las tónicas no se aplica, porque es una palabra masculina. La regla de las tónicas sirve para las femeninas.

En una prueba yo utilizaría la variedad de español con la cual me sintiera más confortable. Si utilizas el voseo y demás características del español rioplatense, puede que lo más normal sea utilizar "el alerta".

En otros casos, especialmente si utilizas el español de España, lo más normal puede ser la forma mayoritaria en femenino: "la alerta".


----------



## Miguel8238

gracias a todos!


----------

